# Floating Jigs



## snappedLine (Oct 9, 2013)

What do you Guys think about floating bucktail Jigs for the Fremont River


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

I use floaters and lead but always use twistys.


----------



## snappedLine (Oct 9, 2013)

jonlpeck922 said:


> I use floaters and lead but always use twistys.


I tip mine with a Minnow of course


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have seen ppl present alot if diffrent baits do you have alot I f success that way ?


----------



## snappedLine (Oct 9, 2013)

jonlpeck922 said:


> I have seen ppl present alot if diffrent baits do you have alot I f success that way ?


This will be the first time using Floating Jig head,ive always used lead head with twisters tipped with live Bait


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you fish sandusky or maumee?


----------



## snappedLine (Oct 9, 2013)

I go to Fremont,A Buddy and I going to drive an extrs 30 minutes or so to hit Maumee one day from Akron


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

Floating jig heads, twister tail, about a 30" leader, then the weight. That is the ticket in the rivers. Tried and proven.


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

I can vouch for that but in low water and small pools i throw lead somtimes with a little split shot 24 inches up


----------



## snappedLine (Oct 9, 2013)

All Winter long I been on Youtube learning new Techniques and Im definitely going to try the Floating on one Line and the regular set up on the other and see what produces the most


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> All Winter long I been on Youtube learning new Techniques and Im definitely going to try the Floating on one Line and the regular set up on the other and see what produces the most


Good luck man.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think the majority of the time they bite to eat. Just reaction get the hell out of here strike or fish gets lined. Females will bite early and males will bite towards the end of the spawn but there is a reason you seldom my if ever catch one with the jig down its throat. That's why floaterswork best


----------



## snappedLine (Oct 9, 2013)

Well I'm damn sure is going to try the Floaters this season HATERSGONEHATE


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

snappedLine said:


> Well I'm damn sure is going to try the Floaters this season HATERSGONEHATE


Good choice. Also floaters are inexpensive and easier to fish with around a lot of people


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Feed 'em Lead


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Whatever you use make sure its sharp!! Thats what gets em to bite! Lol


----------



## snappedLine (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm just itching to get out there we will be coming up from Akron at least 3 time a week and staying a couple weekends during the Run


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Whatever you use make sure its sharp!! Thats what gets em to bite!


You got that right, and don't forget the Maumee Twist too.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

The maumee twist lol, throwing lead is good for snaggin' and a visit from the man in green, when using floaters I generally use around 18" leader unless water is high than I'll go as long as 30", you'll lose more rigs on the dusky than maumee due to the rocky bottom therefore lead is better option, just don't be foolish cuz you'll probably have a scope watching you, JON


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> when using floaters I generally use around 18" leader unless water is high than I'll go as long as 30", you'll lose more rigs on the dusky than maumee


I fish the opposite...the dirtier and higher the water....the shorter the leader I use....the lower and cleaner it gets, the longer I use. My thinking being...the higher/faster the water, the more the fish hug the bottom, and the slower/cleaner the water, the more they roam up and down in the water column. To each his own...lotta ways to catch a walleye.

You lose more rigs in the Sandusky than the Maumee b/c the Sandusky is full of shopping carts, Tonka trucks, tricycles, and washing machines.


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

no need to use floaters . i fish the sandusky almost every day. 8th or 1/4 ounce orange or pink heads chartruse or white tails. thats all i even carry with me. the maumee is the floaters river.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Or the always reliable 1/2 Oz plain jig, hook shank bent to angle down stream with a clear grub. Lol and the maumee twist


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

now thats funny. true but funny


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

What's even funnier is watching the snaggers get escorted to the parking lot and losing their fish, gear, and a hefty fine. IDIOTS,


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Or the always reliable 1/2 Oz plain jig, hook shank bent to angle down stream with a clear grub. Lol and the maumee twist


That's not illegal...that's just good 'ole American innovation.....


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Lol you guys are funny. 

What size and action rod do you guys use on the dusky? Is it better to have a fast action for the jig or stiffer rod for quick hook sets? 

Thanks!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I like fast or extra fast..but I don't think you need as heavy of a rod in the Sandusky as you do the Maumee. Current is a lot slower, even when the water is up.


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

I picked up a Fenwick Elite Tech 6'6'' medium power, fast action rod for boat jigging but wasn't sure about the river. Sounds like I should be good to go. 


Thanks!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah...that'll work just fine.


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

What you guys think is better. Mono or flourocarbon for the river. I would imagine mono so it don't sink and get snagged up but my first trip up there is tommorrow. I'm kind of just going to wing it


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

KVD jr. said:


> What you guys think is better. Mono or flourocarbon for the river. I would imagine mono so it don't sink and get snagged up but my first trip up there is tommorrow. I'm kind of just going to wing it


I'd go with mono over floro but my choice is Fireline. I fish Carolina rigs with 10 lb fireline mainline and 8 lb mono leaders.


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

KVD jr. said:


> What you guys think is better. Mono or flourocarbon for the river. I would imagine mono so it don't sink and get snagged up but my first trip up there is tommorrow. I'm kind of just going to wing it


The object is. To get your weight down to the bottom quick and cut water to minimize line slack due to current. My personal setup is fluoro mainline with mono leaders the help the jig stay off bottom. Or you could join the trend of taking braided line down there so when your sinker get wedged and have to cut your line then everyone 50-100 yds downstream can catch your braidcevery cast and ruin their whole day.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pull straight back hard braid will snap at the knot. Never had to cut at rod tip and I've used fireline for 10-12 years on many other rivers. I've never fished the maumee or dusky but if I were going to id be using braid with a mono or flouro leader depending on water clarity. Better hook sets, and way more sensitive


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah, I guess it is a fault of mine that I think of all the other guys tryin to fish. Every year by the later part of the run there are many places so full of braid it wll ruin your day. You obviously have not fished the maumee if you think sensitivity will improve your catch. Its every guys choice of their setup in the end though. Myself, I don't see any reason to use more than 10 lb mainline on a spinner or maybe 12 on a baitcaster. I'm also one of the dummies pickin up all the birdsnest of line all over the banks and bushes in an attempt to help the ducks and geese out.


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

yep started seeing the escorts to the cars today. cant stand this a week ago catching these pigs in the lake now watching these pigs get snagged.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Mastercraft. I don't think Erie was trying to hurt your feelings (obviously did) he's just stating that braid can be used without causing the mess your talking about, I've seen snaggers using 80# braid and have to cut their line, also kudos on picking up others mess, I always leave there with a vest pocket full of line &trash


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol! Its not about hurt feelings. Its all about personal preference, we all use what we like to use. No harm done. None of us are right or wrong, just want to fish. Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

30lb braid is about as thin as 8lb mono. I use the 30lb braid main line. Lots of strength.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

back to floating jigs,,,,, preference??? collared or non? if I have super glue with me i'll put a drop on it to help keep the grub from sliding off, otherwise i'll remove it, what's your tip's or trick's


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope never have fished either river and don't really plan on it might in the future though. I've got everything needed (floaters, twister tails, weights, u name it I've got it from living all over fishing has been different each state so my tackle collection just keeps growing)just no urge. Also not knowing anything about the fishing keeps me away for the most part.most of my river walleye fishing I've done in the past has all been about feel. also I don't like being shoulder to shoulder with guys. Would rather just take the boat up and jig the reefs.


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> Nope never have fished either river and don't really plan on it might in the future though. I've got everything needed (floaters, twister tails, weights, u name it I've got it from living all over fishing has been different each state so my tackle collection just keeps growing)just no urge. Also not knowing anything about the fishing keeps me away for the most part.most of my river walleye fishing I've done in the past has all been about feel. also I don't like being shoulder to shoulder with guys. Would rather just take the boat up and jig the reefs.


That makes for a much more relaxing day of fishing. I love fishing the run, but some days it is pretty trying. Other days it can be very relxing. I like to get out after the run to drift and cast. Imo the best way to catch walleye.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm just so used to vertical jigging river eyes( Mississippi River, pool 4 in red wing mn, st croix River and a few others I fished around there that's why most of my fishing was all feel. I believe I would have a hard time figuring it out on the maumee and dusky. But I do plan on at least making 1 trip sometime to give it a shot


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

smart man mastercraft smart man. theres nothing fun about fishing for walleye in the river. best and only time to go is wjhen its freezing snowing or a down pour so people stay away. i really enjoy meeting fishing and helping out new people catch fish but its really hard to give advice to anyone because hell its all shoulder to shoulder and not any fun at all. im done fishing the sandusky till they spawn out and get up stream and actually start biting.


----------

